# Some pics from SD last weekend



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

These were taken friday and saturday. Sunday they were pretty much all gone


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

sweet!! were at?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

huntingrules said:


> sweet!! were at?


 Like he said, South Dakota.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

simply amazing...i wish we had that kinda stuff all over in illinois


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I've always wondered if the game and fish have some formula they use to figure out how many geese are in flocks like that or if they just guess.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cudda25 said:


> simply amazing...i wish we had that kinda stuff all over in illinois


I second that :beer:

Before I saw the pics on this site and actually learned a little about snow geese, I always thought I saw alot when i would see a couple hundred fly over. WOW was I way off.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy crap, some sweet pics. doesnt look like i am gonna get out for a while to NODAK


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Hammerhead--
The most accurate way to determine the number of geese in a flock like that is to count their eyes and divide by 2. At least that is the way we do it.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Dad was to disabled to take the pictures so its a good thing you guys got me :lol: At least im good for something right:lol:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> Dad was to disabled to take the pictures so its a good thing you guys got me :lol: At least im good for something right:lol:


 :withstupid:

yeah that is about all you are good for. cuz we all know you cant hit a darn thing!! :lol:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Why were you taking pictures of my decoy spread??? haha 8)


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

hammerhead said:


> huntingrules said:
> 
> 
> > sweet!! were at?
> ...


I mean close to what town?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

huntingrules said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > huntingrules said:
> ...


good luck on that..... :roll:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

huntingrules said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > huntingrules said:
> ...


that i wont say. only saw maybe 2 or 3 other vehicles chasing them and we hunt that area quite a bit and dont want too much traffic sorry


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Did you guys hunt that flock at all?


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok guess i wouldn't say that either i live in mn so i wouldn't hunt them but idk about these guys on here hahaha. Well ok can you say if it was in the edge of SD middle? if you don't want to ok. Sweet pics hope you get some geese!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hammerhead said:


> I've always wondered if the game and fish have some formula they use to figure out how many geese are in flocks like that or if they just guess.


Absolutely, they do have a proven method!!!!!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Those birds were watering and it was in the middle part of the east river


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

hammerhead said:


> I've always wondered if the game and fish have some formula they use to figure out how many geese are in flocks like that or if they just guess.


Count there eyes and divide by two :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hopefully I can get out this year see and see some birds like in your pictures.


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

im gunna have to say the redfield are maybe a lil norhtwest of there


----------

